# Fun Things To Do



## Mommy22B (Nov 20, 2001)

Do any of you have some good craft ideas for a little toddler? She is just 1 1/2 now so she can't do too much yet, but I really want to encourage her to do artsy things. But i am not very creative. Christmas crafts would be nice if you know any.









Beth


----------



## mtt/bc (Nov 22, 2001)

Playdo in holiday colours and making ornaments. You can thread a string through the top, add some glitter and let them dry. They'll take a while to dry.

Cut out large holiday shapes (ie: Christmas tree, bell, star) and let her paint it with large toddler size brushes. You can also get spill-proof paint cups but I always used the small yogurt cups. You won't need too much paint, just a squirt or two. This can get messy. I used to strip ds down to diaper and undershirt and we painted in the kitchen (easier to clean up).

Finger-painting - also very messy.

Holiday stickers - not messy.

Don't forget crayons and markers.

Gluing activities may be a little complex but can be done if you spread the glue and they do the sticking or they do the spreading and you do the sticking (I forget). What's fun and looks great is ripping coloured tissue paper, scrunching it and sticking to glued paper. It makes a 3d picture.

There's also baking. Gingerbread houses may be too complicated but if you want to do one - go ahead. My friend made one with her 17mth old. You can always make gingerbread people or cranberry muffins are very festive and yummy.

Hint: for the paint, get the liquid tempera. It's faster, easier and don't have to be mixed when the inspiration hits. Also the colour and consistency is better.

Get messy and have fun!


----------



## mama-t (Nov 22, 2001)

Wow!
I was so excited to see a kids crafts question, but what could I possibly add?









An easy mess-free project that ds loved was putting cut up pieces of colored tissue paper on contact paper( it is sticky on one side,get at any office supply store), we had your basic constuction paper snowflake cut out ,put it on the contact paper, and he got to decorate with the tissue.

Again, with tissue paper, rubber stamps , gold or silver ink pad, instant wrapping paper! Or stamps and stickers on a paper bag, how much will the family love that!?

Tempura paint, playdough, stickers, glue sticks...

Oh! I have this great project! Take any old lid (like from a glass jar), put glue on the inside, let her pile goodies in ( glitter, beads,tissue paper,whatever..just make sure you watch her carefully!),glue a magnet, or use the sticky back magnet strips, and you have instant art! Or gifts!

Have fun and be relaxed, you guys will have a great time!


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

Heres an idea I was going to try tomorrow.

Take 2 pieces of construction paper and cut doors in one.

Then put it on the other and outline holes into it. fill in with stickers and then glue the first one onto it. Let the kids go with crayons/markers/stickers and whatever to decorate the calender.

Then number the doors to open for the countdown.

My dd is 20 months so this will be fun!

Robin


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

I just read in the "Personal Growth and Crafts" board that someone's 15month old is doing finger painting. I would love to do that with DD, but always thought that she would have to be 2+ before we can start. I'm looking for age appropriate activities to do with DD. We read, sing, roll around the floor,... we even have a slide sitting in our "dining room". She loves to climb, put things in and out of containers,... Any ideas?


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

I recently got an excellent book full of ideas for things to do that recycle things that you have around the house:
The Toddler's busy book by Trish Kuffner

Some examples: we taped a wrapping paper roll to the banister of a short (5 steps) set of stairs. I put a basket of small balls, jingle bells, and little wooden cars at the top of the stairs and Eli puts them in the top of the "chute." I sit at bottom and cheer him on, catch or miss the balls, and laugh out loud.

We also go to the local library for lapsits or storytimes for babies and toddlers. You learn lots of fingerplays, bouncing games, and songs.

We do fingerpainting (Eli is 18 months, we started at 16 months) but we do it mostly in the bathtub. Eli paints the whole tub and then we shower and clean it, then he gets a bath. It really is fun for all of us, my husband and I laugh as Eli gets covered in paint. (The book I mentioned above has recipes for fingerpaint, as well as loads of other things.)

Hope you have fun!


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

My now 20 month old is an avid artist. She likes crayons and gel pens(they are non toxic and easy to clean up). She really likes felt pens but it creates quite a mess but washes up pretty well. But she likes to put those in her mouth and ends up with green teeth. Also playdough is a good one, I make balls of it and she squishs it or puts it back into the container - over and over again.

She is now starting to get into cooking - stiring and putting dry pasta from one pot to the next. Also playing at the sink with cups of water. Basically anthing that has a possiblity of making a mess!

My DD also has a slide in the living room! She also has a push car that she rides around and a stroller to take her baby doll for walks in... busy girl!

Robin


----------



## swimmingmama (Jan 4, 2002)

DS is 19 months and the greatest thing we do is tape old paper grocery sacks to the kitchen floor, almost completely covering it and have a wonderful, crazy coloring day (or week!). We get out lots of crayons and markers and pens. It's great and easy to clean up. This way he can color all over the room and even if he colors on the oven or fridge, it comes right off.
I have yet to find a way to satisfy his climbing needs so I look forward to hearing from anyone who has indoor climbing ideas.


----------



## Dot.mom (Nov 28, 2001)

For climbing, six-eight bean bag chairs ( I saw some on sale at Target) stacked pyramid style in the corner work wonders. They shift underneath the kids, giving them a big thrill. So long as you don't stack the too high (a wide base is better than a tall lean tower) they can roll back on the ones on the bottom.


----------



## Missgrl (Nov 18, 2001)

My ds is 16 months and does alot.....I think though b/c of older ds who is almost 4! So anything older brother does......younger brother tries!

We color with crayons and markers.
Play with playdough
paint







:
finger paint

all the good stuff!!!!! I just supervise heavily and am lucky that older ds is such a great role model in the proper way to do arts and crafts stuff!

I think it depends on your childs' personality! My boys are calm and not athletic. A friends' ds is too almost 4 and still can't handle the artsy stuff!

When I only had ds#1 I started to doing arty stuff at around 11/2 yrs old and he did great! Just be clear and consistent with the rules!
Maybe try it out....you never know.


----------



## peggy (Nov 19, 2001)

A couple of things off the top of my head (it's like 7:00 am here so bear with me)
A dish pan filled with uncooked rice, add plastic measuring cups, or any sand toys (the one where you pour sand /rice in the top and it cascades down turning wheels and such is especially fun)

Brown butcher paper taped in a big sheet to the wall and chalk.

Contact paper hung sticky side out on a wall, with a supply of tissue, feathers,cotton balls etc to stick on it.

OK I need more coffee...if I think of more I'll come back!









peggy


----------



## Sahara (Nov 28, 2001)

I am in Florida, so we spend a LOT of time outside, but here are a few rainy day things I do..

Hide and Seek, I run from him really fast and hide behind the couch, in my closet covered with a bath robe, jump on top of the bed...

Take all the pillows off the couch or bed and put them on the floor to roll around on, climb on top of

Make a tent out of a sheet and play inside, bring in the dog if you have one.

DS is really responsive to helping me with chores. If I am washing a window, I hand him a squirt bottle and a rag and he tries to work the bottle and wipe the window. He likes to ride in the laundry basket, unload the dishwasher (onto the floor). I started putting a few things in the front of the dishwasher he can reach and pull out every time and I just wash them again and again. He likes to push the vacuum cleaner attachments around, too.

Playing in the bathtub is one of his favorite things to do, or the kitchen sink.

I LOVE peggy's ideas, so creative I can't wait to try them.

Hope you get some more good ideas, this is a great question!!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh Peggy, you make me sick w/jealousy...coffee? Even looking at that icon makes me long for it.... Unfortunately, baby #2tobe doesn't agree...sigh

How about the pool? We go 2-3x/week. If I'm lucky, he'll hang out in daycare for a bit while I sweat, then we head to the toddler pool and he'll "play" there for almost 45 minutes. We also go for a stroll everyday,sometimes to the zoo, down to 10'. Inside? He wanders toy to toy, but really, loves the pets the best. He'll truly interact w/the dogs and cats or just sit and watch his guinea pig run around.









Yeah, I'm not artsy. Figure I burn myself out teaching Kinder.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Dd is eighteen months old too so I the same issues. I just bought 'The toddler's busy book' by Trish Kuffner. I've only flicked through it but it gets decent reviews on Amazon, which decided me to buy it. Some of the ideas look a bit too old for dd, but there are some I can use now and others I can adapt.

One thing we do if we can't get outside in the afternoon is take very, very, very long baths. Dd loves the bath and we put different toys in there, yoghurt pots, cups etc and just keep topping up the water when it gets too cold. She comes out wrinkly, but happy!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Will do, when dd gives me chance to read it..............maybe in sixteen and a half years?!!!


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Do you have any good children's libraries or soft play areas near you? That is what I do with my two daughters. Our library is great - looks out over an ice skating rink, has a huge 'car' they can play in. It has loads of games, crayons and pictures to colour, a doll house, as well as the obvious - books. We can spend hours there.

We also have a couple of good soft play areas near us - dd1 loves those, and they would be great for an 18 month old with lots of energy if you can find one geared for younger children.

Just a couple of thoughts.







I'm better with my dds if I get out of the house - we all just go stir crazy if it's raining and we're all cooped up inside.

Carolyn


----------



## b'smom (Feb 15, 2002)

A couple of quick ideas... If the rice worked well, you could switch things in it every so often. We use corn meal in ours, also lentils work well. I've used flax seed before, but I think it was expensive--it felt wonderful and silky though. How about finger painting with paint, shaving cream or pudding? Home made playdough is fun too, let me know if you'd like a recipie.
Peace & Blessings,
Cathy


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Some ideas, as promised - There are tons of ideas in the Toddler's busy book, by Trish Kuffner, here are a few examples:

Tie a long card tube to the stair rail. Use two baskets of balls, roll balls down the tube, catch them in a basket and carry them up again.

Make bowling pins out of plastic bottles and go ten pin bowling down the hall.

Make tracks for toy cars on carpet with masking tape.

I don't think I should be giving more due to copyright. I recommend getting the book, it was about $9.


----------



## gret the great (Nov 26, 2001)

How about a card board box tunnel? I am able to log onto the computer by playing "catch". I throw a ball, DS retrieves it, and gives it back to me. Another time buyer is paper taped to the high chair tray and a few crayons (that's how I did some laundry this AM). Another thing my DS loves to do is to push things around- lightweight kitchen chairs, laundry baskets, cardboard boxes. Another High Chair acrivity is a bowl of yogurt to spread on his face and arms- this is best done before bathtime. toddler facial! That's how I did some dishes yesterday!


----------



## oceanmommy (Nov 24, 2001)

Hi b'smom, would you mind giving that homemade playdough recipe out ? I would LOVE to have it . Also how young can they use it ? DD is 13 mos. but will soon be ready for it ( I think ).
Thank You !!


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

I would like to do something along the lines of finger painting with my son. He is eighteen moths old, so things still go in his mouth. I want to make sure whatever goes into his mouth is not going to upset his tummy. I have been looking for fingerpaints for him for a few weeks, but no luck so far.

What kinds of things can I use to make finger paint for him that will not taste yucky or hurt him ?????Thanks !


----------



## b'smom (Feb 15, 2002)

Here you go:









Playgough
1 cup flour
1/2 cup salt
2 tsp. cream of tartar
1 cup oil (I usually use canola, but any is fine)
Mix all ingredients in a large pan. Cook over med. heat, stirring constantly until stiff ball forms. Remove from heat. Put on cutting board and knead in food coloring (or Kool-aid, which gives very cool color and scent too!) until evenly mixed. Keep at room temperature in plastic bag or air-tight container. Usually last several weeks before it gets grungy.

I think it would be fine for a 13 mo. old, even if she ate some, there's nothing in it that would hurt her. I think we started playing with it about that age.

Here's a simple finger paint recipe:
mix equal parts tempera paint, liquid starch and ivory soap flakes. I couldn't find soap flakes at my grocery store, so I just used the starch and paint and it worked ok. If you get special finger paint paper it works better, the paper is really smooth and glossy so the paint glides on really nice. It's kind of expensive though, so I usually just end up using construction paper.


----------



## b'smom (Feb 15, 2002)

I left out 1 cup of water. That would make a huge difference I imagine. Have fun,
Cathy


----------



## b'smom (Feb 15, 2002)

I just posted one under "What do you do all day with your toddeler?" But I'm not sure if it's what your looking for. It probably wouldn't be good to eat. What about pudding? You could thin it down with a little milk if it was too thick. If you wanted some non-food like colors, you could always add a little food coloring to vanilla pudding.


----------



## Sara Mama (Apr 1, 2002)

The new issue of parenting magazine has a recipe. You could check their website, othewise I'll post a message from home with it.


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Edible Finger Paint:

1 Package of instant vanilla pudding
2 cups ice cold water (chill water in freezer for 10-15 min)
Food coloring (optional)

1.Mix pudding and water using wire whisk for 3 min.
2.Divide pudding into several bowls and add different food coloring to each one
3.Chill in fridge for an hour
4.Paint!!!!


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Toast Paint:

White bread slices
Milk
Paintbrush

1.Use milk to paint a design in the toast
2.Pop bread in toaster
3.When the toast pops up,it will have a design on it.


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Depending on how messy you want to get,this can be fun for kids to paint "jewelry" on themselves (or Mom!!)

Face and Body Paint

3Tbsp shortening
1 1/2 Tbsp cornstarch
Food coloring
Paper plate

1.Mix shortening and cornstarch until smooth
2.On a paper plate seperate paint into 4 sections
3.Add a few drops of food coloring to each one,mix until blended
4.Use a make-up sponge or Q-tip to apply
5.(Now the good part) It comes off easily with a soapy washcloth.

Also you can add glitter to the paint for an extra "sparkle".


----------



## saige (Dec 16, 2001)

Also (sorry for hogging so much of this thread!!) he seems like a good age for a "sensory bucket".You can fill a bucket full of fun things like oatmeal (dry!),rice,lentils,seashells,beans,ect.Or things like dirt,sand,ect.Or for a wet one, you could fill it with soapy water and let him try to make things"float".Good luck,and have fun!!!


----------



## oceanmommy (Nov 24, 2001)

b'smom/Cathy,

Thank you so much for the recipe ! I can't wait to try it. ANYTHING to keep DD happy and busy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2002)

vanilla yogurt and some drops of food coloring (you can use plain, but i prefer the taste of vanilla)


----------



## Avonlea (Jan 21, 2002)

Thank you all so much for the ideas. The weather is supposed to get yucky again, so I will be using some of these ideas out after we become stuck inside .

Do you think crayola paints would be ok to use as well ? Part of my problem is that I would like to make a picture to send to my Mom. Any ideas ?

Thanks !!!Rebekah.


----------



## BFMommie (Dec 31, 2001)

What great ideas!! I love to visit this site. DD is 19 mos, but about two months ago, I started putting peas in a small box...little bigger than a shoe box and she loved it. She loves magnets on the fridge, playing at the sink (can't wait to see the water bill!!!) for a younger baby you could fill some tupperware with water and give to them in a highchair or on the floor with some towels. Some of the things are messy but are worth it if it gives me some time to get things done. Lately DD has been enjoying peeling onions. I keep them low and she goes in every once in a while and takes the paperlike skins off. I stop her before she peels to far. I end up vacuuming after most of these activities, but like I said...it's usually well worth it. Thanks again ladies for the great ideas.


----------



## secretsis (Mar 29, 2002)

1/2 cup liquid hand soap(clear or white)
1 teaspoon cornstarch
food coloring
combine the soap and starch ins bowl and divide in small containers add the food coloring a drop at a time. ( you may want to test this on a small are of the tub .


----------



## Elismama (Jan 2, 2002)

Yesterday we taped two old computer boxes together to make a house. We added a door and two small windows. Eli (20mos.) spent hours sticking things through the windows, playing peekaboo with us, and eventually coloring the outside and inside. It was the first thing he wanted this morning, and again it consumed an hour while I cleaned the kitchen and made lunch.

-jeanie
Ps. I should give Michael credit- it was his idea.


----------



## bestjob (Mar 19, 2002)

How about employing a baby-loving pre-teen to visit for an hour or so once or twice a week? When I had only one child, she found me a little dull by about mid-afternoon, and the arrival of a twelve year old who loved to make silly faces, build towers over and over, and arrange cheerios into interesting patterns was welcomed by both of us. We started out by all playing together, but after a few visits, I would drift away and have a cup of tea, or sometimes even read a book. In our neighbourhood, this is considered part of a babysitter's training, so the pre-teens covet the opportunity to play with a little one while the mother is around. Some mothers don't pay the babysitter, but some do.


----------



## karin_in_tacoma (Feb 20, 2002)

We keep two paper recycling bags in the house: one in the kitchen and one in the room next to our computer. My 18-month old dd loves to study the boxes, junk mail, etc. and usually asks for crayons. She adds her own scribbles and can spend up to an hour spreading the papers everywhere and showing me her artwork. It's the only way I can ever check my e-mail!


----------



## Solange (Apr 10, 2002)

Karen-great book that helped me out immensley with your same whoas...

The Toddler's Busy Book
By Trish Kuffner

It has been a life saver!!
HTH


----------



## sleepless in ct (Apr 21, 2002)

Karen- are you anywhere near Norwalk,Ct.? If so , have you checked out the children's museum-Stepping Stones? It's great for a toddler-they have toddler terrain and waterscape and some other great areas that ds just loves.We got a membership for a year for a $100 which was actually a really good investment.Rainy or cold or just plain bored days are good there.I always am ready to leave before ds.I'm sure he could stay for hours.I expect to be there on the really unbearably hot days too. KIm


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b'smom* 
Home made playdough is fun too, let me know if you'd like a recipie.Cathy


Yes - we would love the recipe for home made play dough.

DS is 15 mo and eats everything ... I want to try it. But I think if I put him in his high chair to play he would think he was supposed to eat it!!


----------



## jenniferlynne (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow, some great ideas in this thread!

One thing we like to do is play in the kitchen sink. I fill it with some water, pull up a stool for DS and give him plastic dishes to "wash." He takes a little scrub brush, cleans them and basically has a ball dumping water out of them and splashing in the water. It can get a little messy (yesterday he decided to dump some water on his head) but it's only water.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyMommy2* 
Yes - we would love the recipe for home made play dough.

Check out the posts on page 2! There's a couple paint recipes, too.

My SIL just sent me this link today. There are some really fun, active sorts of ideas on there. My favorite is a variation of the "bucket o'beans" where you blow up the kiddie pool and put a couple containers of stuff inside along with some scoops and sand/ater toys. And let them go to town!

Another fairly active one was to take your recycling paper and make some "snowballs" with them then practice throwing them into laundry hampers/boxes, etc. Or just have a snowball fight complete with forts.

We also go to the mall. Or the science center. Anywhere where ds can run in a new environment. Most of the malls around here have play areas.


----------

